# I'm downloading Fortnite...



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 20, 2018)

Is this going to be a horrible mistake?


----------



## blairsh (Dec 20, 2018)

I did. Didn't get it and had no one to explain it to me, so i deleted it


----------



## Edie (Dec 20, 2018)

Do you have a 10-13yo in the house? If so then yes, very very bad mistake and you’ll rue the day.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh, nobody plays Fortnite any more*

*My kids' pronouncement; I have no idea if this is true


----------



## Edie (Dec 20, 2018)

S☼I said:


> Oh, nobody plays Fortnite any more*
> 
> *My kids' pronouncement; I have no idea if this is true


It’s true in our house. So maybe you’re safe 

Edit: it’s dead. Apparently.


----------



## mojo pixy (Dec 20, 2018)

nobody 

(that says 200million active subscribers in case the link doesn't work. bah subscription model)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 20, 2018)

Edie said:


> It’s true in our house. So maybe you’re safe
> 
> Edit: it’s dead. Apparently.


What do I know? I'm playing Grand Theft Auto V every day


----------



## weepiper (Dec 20, 2018)

If you're over twelve it's like so yesterday Mum. If you're under twelve it's literally all anyone talks about.


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2018)

weepiper said:


> If you're under twelve it's literally all anyone talks about.


it's all he talks about and _he has never even played it_.


----------



## Edie (Dec 20, 2018)

killer b said:


> it's all he talks about and _he has never even played it_.


Aww  (good move, my god it was the bain of my life for 6 months).


----------



## Supine (Dec 20, 2018)

Watched my nephew playing it ages ago. I thought the graphics looked shit and deleted it off my PS as soon as he left


----------



## killer b (Dec 20, 2018)

he doesn't have anything to play it on at my house. fuck that shit. he's boring enough about it already.


----------



## tommers (Dec 20, 2018)

My son keeps on about it.  I tried it to see if it was suitable.  I got killed a lot.  One of his mates has played it for about 1000 hours or something.

It's just a place to meet up innit.  Something else will be along in a bit.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 21, 2018)

My daughter plays it and can break in to dance at the drop of a hat.
I prefer Battlegrounds.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 21, 2018)

PUBG is lots better. Less cartoony and far better shooting mechanics. 

Full of hackers and cheaters though.


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 21, 2018)

Make sure you get your moves down.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 21, 2018)

tommers said:


> My son keeps on about it.  I tried it to see if it was suitable.  I got killed a lot.  One of his mates has played it for about 1000 hours or something.
> 
> It's just a place to meet up innit.  Something else will be along in a bit.


Yeah, it’s not popular because it’s particularly good, it’s popular because it’s free, social and you can play it on a phone. See also Minecraft (which I understand is now completely old hat).

A friend of mine was saying that his son had his mates come round and they just played games. Another friend and me pointed out that that was precisely what we did when we were that age.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 21, 2018)

Update: Played a couple of games, got killed relatively early, uninstalled it. It's got quite a nice aesthetic IMO, and the construction feature is innovative, but it's not really my thing.

Back to peaceful indie games about boats or trains.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 21, 2018)

My daughter FaceTimes her class mates whilst they play, providing a commentary that whilst cute, is on a fine line of being as annoying as the youtubers they emulate.


----------



## Chemical needs (Dec 21, 2018)

Yeah the last couple of times I played with my lad absolutely everything was 'dope' and we (apparently, according to him) did really well despite getting barely any kills and getting totally hammered. (And he said 'what does that mean?' wrt getting hammered... maybe he's heard people referring to that as being pissed and was confused ....)


----------



## ffsear (Dec 21, 2018)

i'm 36, play fortnite 3-4 time a week, sorry.  not sorry


----------



## Chilli.s (Dec 21, 2018)

Crap grafix... loads of better online multiplayer things that are better.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 21, 2018)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> My daughter FaceTimes her class mates whilst they play, providing a commentary that whilst cute, is on a fine line of being as annoying as the youtubers they emulate.


Mine skypes her cousin and school mates while they play. It's very confusing to suddenly hear your big sister yell 'dinner's ready' from the living room. I tend to zone out the actual Fortnite chat.


----------



## tommers (Dec 21, 2018)

Chilli.s said:


> Crap grafix... loads of better online multiplayer things that are better.


You're not the target audience.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 21, 2018)

souljacker said:


> PUBG is lots better. Less cartoony and far better shooting mechanics.
> 
> Full of hackers and cheaters though.



This ^^^ PUBG ftw


----------



## a_chap (Dec 21, 2018)

"Fortnite" (it didn't realise that's how it's spelled) was mentioned on BBC Radio 4 today.

I'm sure that means it's a hip game.


----------



## Supine (Dec 21, 2018)

tommers said:


> You're not the target audience.



U75 isn't the target audience


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 24, 2018)

Stupid and shit.


----------



## Epona (Dec 25, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah, it’s not popular because it’s particularly good, it’s popular because it’s free, social and you can play it on a phone. See also Minecraft (which I understand is now completely old hat).
> 
> *A friend of mine was saying that his son had his mates come round and they just played games. Another friend and me pointed out that that was precisely what we did when we were that age*.



Aye, a lot of my teenage years can be summed up with the words D&D, Warhammer, and whatever computer or Atari games were doing the rounds...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2018)

tommers said:


> My son keeps on about it.  I tried it to see if it was suitable.  I got killed a lot.  One of his mates has played it for about 1000 hours or something.
> 
> It's just a place to meet up innit.  Something else will be along in a bit.



It’s more a social network than a game...


.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 27, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Yeah, it’s not popular because it’s particularly good, it’s popular because it’s free, social and you can play it on a phone. See also Minecraft (which I understand is now completely old hat).
> 
> A friend of mine was saying that his son had his mates come round and they just played games. Another friend and me pointed out that that was precisely what we did when we were that age.



Yeah there’s an amusing loop happening here. My niece got a record player for her birthday (she’s 13) and has been plastering Instagram with how much she loved it.

30 years I was doing (minus insta) exactly what she’s doing now...


.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jan 20, 2019)

blairsh said:


> I did. Didn't get it and had no one to explain it to me, so i deleted it



Same here. Looked shit and gave it less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 2, 2020)

Anyone still playing this?


----------



## tommers (Apr 3, 2020)

Chemical needs said:


> Anyone still playing this?



My son is. All his mates are. 

I've played a couple with him.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 3, 2020)

Send me ur username if u want a game. I usually have a game with my lad round 20.30.


----------



## danski (Apr 3, 2020)

If it’s the last two weeks, I wouldn’t bother.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 3, 2020)

Meh, I think there's more people of all abilities playing so it may have got a little easier as there's more chance of ending up with people of similar skill levels... dunno though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Apr 3, 2020)

I haven't played more than a couple of games, but I do sometimes like watching the competitions and streaming - the strategy is so much more than "run around and kill everyone else before they kill you" as it might first appear. When it gets down to the final few players and the ring has closed right down, it's very tense.


----------

